# beQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 650W grillt GTX Titan und i7 3930k?



## StauBHausaufsag0r (16. Juli 2014)

Hey,

Ich hatte ja in der Vergangenheit immer mal wieder seltsame Fehlerbilder/situationen, die sich dann
meistens "von alleine" wieder in Luft auflösten. 
Mein jetziges Problem wird sich aber nicht mehr in Luft auflösen (eher ist das "sich in Luft auflösen" das Problem): 

Mir hat vermutlich das im Titel erwähnte Netzteil meine Grafikkarte, die CPU sprichwörtlich durchgeschmort.
Hardware war zum Zeitpunkt nicht übertaktet (CS: GO wird durch OC schnell instabil u. ich brauchte die Mehrleistung durch OC momentan nicht, da ich
die letzen Wochen hauptsächlich im Internet unterwegs war und nur ab und zu mal Counterstrike anwarf).
Das Netzteil war im Multirail-Betrieb, den Umschalter auf Singlerail hatte ich garnicht installiert.

So haben sich die Dinge abgespielt: Ich war am CS: GO spielen, auf einmal geht der PC aus und es fängt an zu extrem stinken. Ich springe aus Angst vor einem Kabelbrand sofort unter den Tisch,
ziehe das Stromkabel und öffne den PC. Als erstes fiel mir auf, dass der CPU-Kühler (Alpenföhn K2) extrem heiß war, dachte mir im Wissen um den Überhitzungsschutz heutiger CPUs jedoch nichts weiter dabei.
Ich beachtete dies jedoch ersteinmal nicht weiter, da ich einen Netzeildefekt - aufgrund des hochwertigen Netzteils OHNE weitere Konsequenzen für meine restliche Hardware -
als Ursache für die Notabschaltung und den Gestank vermutete.
Entsprechend schaltete ich den PC nicht wieder ein und tauschte das Netzteil durch mein altes Corsair HX 850 aus.

In der Hoffung, meine Hardware hätte den Netzteildefekt überlebt schaltete ich den PC erneut ein.
Das Netzteil lief für ca. eine halbe Sekunde an und ging wieder aus. Ein kleines Rauchfähnchen stieg aus der Titan auf und es stank erneut nach verschmortem Plastik, 
jedoch lange nicht so stark und intensiv wie davor. 
Danach bewirkte Ein- und Ausschalten des PCs nichts mehr, d.h. der Computer ging nicht mehr an, das Netzteil schaltete sich erst garnicht ein. Power und Reset LED des Mobos leuchteten hingegen noch.
Ich zog die beiden Stromstecker der Grafikkarte und nun startete der PC auch wieder, das Mainboard ließ die "CPU-LED" aufleuchten und der PC schaltete sich danach wieder ab.
CMOS-Reset des BIOS brachte keine Veränderung, auch eine andere Grafikkarte nicht Also untersuchte ich CPU und Grafikkarte. 
Einige Pins der CPU sind dunkel verfärbt und ein Bauteil mit der Beschriftung L12 (Spule/Drossel?) im Bereich der Spawas für die Stromversorgung der Platine, NICHT die des GK110 der GTX Titan ist sichtbar durchgebrannt und stinkt nach wie vor wenn man daran riecht.
Grafikkarte und CPU sind wohl definitiv gegrillt worden, während das Mainboard funktionstüchtig zu sein scheint.
Die GTX Titan und das Netzteil kann ich noch auf Garantie einschicken, den Rest nicht.

Meine Fragen an euch: 
Wie kann sowas überhaupt passieren? Ich habe extra ein hochwertiges Multirailnetzteil gekauft, um genau so einem Fall vorzubeugen.
Liegts am Ende also an was ganz anderem? 
Kann ich das Mainboard gefahrenlos mit einer neuen CPU testen oder besteht hier die Gefahr einer erneuten Beschädigung durch
ein u.U. teildefektes Mainboard?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten und Grüße

P.S.: Bei Bedarf kann ich morgen Nachmittag auch noch Bilder von CPU/Graka hochladen
Wegen meiner nun leider notwendigen gewordenen neuen Rechnerkonfiguration mach ich noch einen extra Thread im passenden Unterforum auf.

Hardware zum Zeitpunkt des Defekts:
beQuiet Dark Power Pro P10 650W
Zotac GTX Titan mit Prolimatech MK-26 @stock
Asus P9X79 Deluxe
Intel Core i7 3930k mit Alpenföhn K2 @stock 
Diverse Festplatten/SSDs
Coolermaster HAF-X mit Lüftervollbestückung
Corsair Dominator XMS3 4x4GB 1866Mhz


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. Juli 2014)

Du solltest bequiet kontaktieren denke ich.


----------



## Buxxdehude (16. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte es tunlichst vermieden, den PC nur einmal nochmal laufen zu lassen, nachdem etwas am Mainboard verschmorgelt ist. 

Man hätte dann alles ausbauen können und sich erstmal alle Teile angucken sollen. 
Der erste Schmorgler war wohl Pech. 
Doch der zweite war deine eigene Schuld. 

Bequiet zu kontaktieren ist keine schlechte Idee, dann können sie prüfen ob dir Schutzmechanismen beim ersten Bums eingesetzt haben. 
Der zweite war halt Fahrlässigkeit.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (16. Juli 2014)

Gut dann werde ich be Quiet mal kontaktieren, eigentlich logische Handlung. @Buxxdehude Vielleicht geht es aus meinem Text nicht deutlich genug hervor, aber ich habe ein ANDERS Netzteil verbaut, und
mir erschien es, als sei das auf der Grafikkarte zerstörte Bauteil noch nicht komplett zerstört,  vielleicht zu 95%, die Schutzabschaltung des NTs hat ja schon noch gegriffen, wenn auch viel zu spät und beim erneuten einschalten dann komplett kaputt gegangen. Es war ein Mini-Rauchfähnchen und der 
Gestank war nicht mit dem Gestank bei der ersten Notabschaltung zu vergleichen. Beim erstenmal roch man es im kompletten Raum und beim zweitenmal lag ich direkt neben dem PC auf dem Boden und konnte den Gestankt gerade so warnehmen.
Ich denke also nicht dass durch das erneute Einschalten noch mehr kauputt gegangen ist.

Grüße


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2014)

Woher schließt du denn, dass es am Netzteil gelegen hat? Mir ist beispielsweise mal im laufenden Betrieb einfach so eine Graka "explodiert" (lauter Knall, Rauch und Gestank) - und am Netzteil lag das nicht.

Kannst du vielleicht mal Fotos posten?


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (16. Juli 2014)

Klar, kann ich aber erst morgen Nachmittag machen.
Das Netzteil scheint die wahrscheinlichste Fehlerquelle zu sein. Immerhin hat es die Grafikkarte UND die CPU gebraten, wie gesagt, nach der 
Notabschaltung hab ich den PC sofort aufgeschraubt und der ganze CPU Kühler war extrem heiß (ich hätte mir daran fast die Finger verbrannt),
als wäre durch die CPU ein enorm hoher Strom geflossen der eine enorme Abwärme erzeugte und den CPU-Kühler auf diesem wege so stark erhitzen konnte. 
Es gab auch keinen knall oder so. Der PC ging einfach aus und kurz darauf hat es gestunken wie sau. Offensichtlich beschädigt ist bei der Titan
eben diese Spule/Drossel und bei der CPU sind einige Pins verdächtigt dunkel verfärbt (Fotos davon, wie gesagt, morgen).
Das Mainboard leistet mit dem Corsair NT momentan Dienst nach Vorschrift, beim Einschalten leuchtet erst kurz die Boot LED und dann die CPU LED, die eigentlich
auf eine fehlende CPU hinweist, obwohl ich die CPU ja eingebaut habe. Eben genau das verhalten, dass ich von einem funktionierendem Mainboard und einer defekten CPU
erwarten würde^^


----------



## Zwitschack (16. Juli 2014)

als erstes gefiel mir mal dieser Satz:


> Als erstes fiel mir auf, dass der CPU-Kühler (Alpenföhn K2) extrem heiß war, dachte mir im Wissen um den Überhitzungsschutz heutiger CPUs jedoch nichts weiter dabei.



Dann würde ich mal sagen, dass CPU, Mainboard und GPU nach deinen Aussagen hin sind. RAM sollte man in deinem Fall auch kontrollieren und testen.

Des Weiteren sollte sich Be Quiet mal deinen ganzen PC (vor allem CPU, Mainboard und GPU) anschauen und kontrollieren, was passiert ist. Dies liegt übrigens auch in deren Interesse, damit so etwas nicht mehr passiert, falls es ein Netzteildefekt war.


----------



## Talhuber (16. Juli 2014)

Hi - was ich hier nicht rauslesen kann, hast Du abgesehen von dem Netzteilwechsel auch eine andere GrafikKarte ausprobiert? (rein interessehalber, weil mein Zweitsystem ist fast dasselbe)... Gruß...



@TE - was ich nicht verstehe, wie kann man eine GK, die geraucht hat, überhaupt nochmals in Betrieb nehmen???

@bingo88 - nein - es ist Hochsommer, und da schmieren etwelche Ventis ab - und da gibt es immer wieder welche - und damit meine ich auch meinen besten Kumpel, wo ca. 20 mal sein System mit einem defektem CPU-Venti versucht haben zu booten, bis der Protzi abgeschmiert ist - aber hallo.... wie dä... kannn man da sein?....


----------



## bingo88 (17. Juli 2014)

StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Klar, kann ich aber erst morgen Nachmittag machen.
> Das Netzteil scheint die wahrscheinlichste Fehlerquelle zu sein. Immerhin hat es die Grafikkarte UND die CPU gebraten, wie gesagt, nach der
> Notabschaltung hab ich den PC sofort aufgeschraubt und der ganze CPU Kühler war extrem heiß (ich hätte mir daran fast die Finger verbrannt),
> als wäre durch die CPU ein enorm hoher Strom geflossen der eine enorme Abwärme erzeugte und den CPU-Kühler auf diesem wege so stark erhitzen konnte.
> ...


 AFAIK gehen die PCI-E Lanes direkt zur CPU. Theoretisch könnte doch eine defekte GPU so die CPU mitgrillen, oder?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> AFAIK gehen die PCI-E Lanes direkt zur CPU. Theoretisch könnte doch eine defekte GPU so die CPU mitgrillen, oder?


 
Ist möglich denke ich. An der CPU wiederum hängt allerdings dann auch noch MB und Ram.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (17. Juli 2014)

Ein Mod könnte diesen Thread doch ins Bequiet! Forum verschieben oder?
Die werden dann bestimmt das NT haben wollen und Checken es sicher durch.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (17. Juli 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten 
Zu euren Fragen;
Ich habs mal mit einer AMD 6570 probiert, aber beim Einschalten hat wieder nur die CPU led des mobos aufgeleuchtet. Streng genommen
hab ich die Grafikarte auch kein zweites mal in Betrieb genommen, nachdem sie geraucht hat, da das corsair nt ja erst garnixht anlief.
ich war mir eben nicht sicher woher der rauch stammte und da es unter meinem schreibtisch erwas dunkler war und es nur sehr wenig rauch aufsteig, war ich mir in all der aufregung auch nixht sicher, ob ixh mich vielleicht nur getäuscht hatte 9der das rauchfähnxhen von wo anders stammte.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juli 2014)

Probier da nicht weiter rum, lass es so wie es ist und kontaktiere Bequiet, zu den du dann höchstwarscheinlich dein Netzteil oder deinen ganzen PC zur Kontrolle einsenden kannst. Ich würde jetzt auch keine andere CPU ins Mainboard setzten um zu testen ob das noch geht. Nicht das die 2. CPU dann auch noch kaputt geht. 

Gruß Justin


----------



## Stern1710 (17. Juli 2014)

Mal so aus Interesse: Hat du den OC-Key vom P10 genutzt?


----------



## NCphalon (17. Juli 2014)

Hat er doch geschrieben...



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> [...]
> Das Netzteil war im Multirail-Betrieb, den Umschalter auf Singlerail hatte ich garnicht installiert.
> [...]


----------



## beren2707 (17. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ein Mod könnte diesen Thread doch ins Bequiet! Forum verschieben oder?
> Die werden dann bestimmt das NT haben wollen und Checken es sicher durch.


 Berechtigter Vorschlag. Ist dies im Sinne des TEs?

MfG,
beren2707


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (17. Juli 2014)

Da ich beQuiet! sowieso kontaktieren wollte ist dies in meinem Sinne und Interesse, ja.

MfG


----------



## Kusanar (17. Juli 2014)

Also mich würde ja brennend interessieren wie der Bereich rund um den CPU-Sockel aussieht. Vorne wie hinten  Fotos please


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (17. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mal diesen Link an Bequiet geschickt, die leiten es weiter zum Foren Support.


----------



## beren2707 (17. Juli 2014)

Moderative Anmerkung: Auf Wunsch des TEs ins Supportforum von be quiet! verschoben.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo StauBHausaufsag0r,

kannst du uns bitte ein Paar Fotos senden, welche den Schaden dokumentieren?
Um uns ein besseres Bild machen zu können benötigen wir Fotos von:



Mainboard Anschlüsse
GPU Anschlüsse
20+4 PIN Anschlüsse
P4+4 Anschlüsse
Netzteil- sowie komponentenseitig

Bist du in dieser Angelegenheit schon direkt an den service@bequiet.com ran getreten?

Danke Dir!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Philipus II (18. Juli 2014)

Ich tippe aufs Mainboard als Ursache.


----------



## Addi (18. Juli 2014)

Ich tippe auch mal aufs Mainboard. Ein Kollege mit nem sehr teuren Asus Board, dachte auch die CPU wäre kaputt, weil die Lampe dazu aufm Mainboard am leuchten war.
Es war aber schließlich doch das Mainboard.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo Marco, 

die SD-Karte meiner Kamera wird unter Windows XP nicht korrekt erkannt,
ich probiers deshalb mal mit dem Handy und mach noch die von dir gewünschten Bilder und lade sie so bald wie möglich hoch.
Ich bin noch nicht an den beQuiet Service getreten, da ich erstmal hier eine Antwort abwarten wollte, vielleicht lässt sich das Netzteil 
als Fehlerursache auch per "Ferndiagnose" ausschließen. 

Vielen Dank an alle für eure Hilfe!


EDIT: Ok, die Karte wird doch erkannt. Bilder kommen sofort


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (18. Juli 2014)

So habs gepackt und auf Zippyshare hochgeladen, der Forumsinterne Upload will nicht 
Link: Zippyshare.com - Schadensfall StauBHausaufsag0r.rar


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juli 2014)

Schaut mir so aus, als wäre das Board für den Defekt verantwortlich


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (19. Juli 2014)

Woran machst du das fest?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juli 2014)

Einer der 3,3V Pins am 24Pin ATX Stecker ist verschmort. Und da die 3,3V einige Teile auf dem Mainboard (u.a den RAM) versorgt, könnte das dazu geführt haben, dass der IMC (RAM Controller) der CPU kaputt ging und dadurch dann auch der PCIe Controller, was zum defekt der Graka führte


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Juli 2014)

Sollte das Dark Power nicht abschalten sobald da was schmort??


----------



## ebastler (19. Juli 2014)

Nicht gezwungenermaßen...
Wenn die Dinge durch Überspannung kaputt gingen (Board haut volle 3,3V an den IMC und damit an den GPU Chip direkt), dann verdeckt das erstmal direkt, ohne, dass ein Überstrom fließen würde...


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo an alle,

mir ist grade aufgefallen, dass seitens Intel und Asus drei Jahre Garantie gewährt werden.
Sollte also tatsächlich das MoBo die Fehlerquelle sein, bleibe ich (hoffentlich) zumindest nicht auf dem Schaden sitzen .
Mal dumm gefragt: Hat das NT nicht auch einen Überspannungsschutz? Oder meint ihr, dass die MoBo 
Spannungsversogrung was abbekommen hat und deshalb die 3,3V auf die CPU gejagt hat?
Wieso ist dann der 3,3V Pin des 24-Pin Steckers verkohlt/verschmurgelt?

Grüße und nochmals ein Dankeschön @all


----------



## Hibble (21. Juli 2014)

CPU und GPU werden über 12V versorgt, das kann es also nicht sein.

ASUS bietet übrigens keine Endkunden-Garantie an, diese gilt (sofern das noch aktuell ist) nur gegenüber dem Distributor.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (22. Oktober 2014)

Kleines Statusupdate:

CPU von Intel ersetzt bekommen
Neues Mainboard gekauft
Netzteil unschuldig
Zeitwert der Titan von Mindfactory - nachdem die erst blöd gemacht hatten - ersetzt bekommen, davon 2x Gigabyte GTX780Ti Windforce bestellt 

@Mods: Thread bitte schließen


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo        StauBHausaufsag0r,

vielen Dank für dein Feedback. 

Schön, dass nun alles wieder läuft.

Deinem Wunsch entsprechend werde ich den Thread dann schließen.

Gruß

Marco


----------

